# how to



## Beaufort (Oct 31, 2006)

how to post pics of dogs and
hunts on this site


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Click on Photo Albums on the home page. And click on Photo tutorial on the page that comes up.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Beaufort:

Is there anyone else on here that hunts squirrels with dogs that you know of? I wonder if there are other Squirrel Dog Central members on here? Did you ever figure out how to post pictures of your dogs?


----------

